

Why Should you Open Source? - raghunayyar
http://iraghu.com/weblog/why-should-you-opensource/

======
gcmartinelli
I felt his recommended article was even better
[http://www.intridea.com/blog/2011/4/28/you-should-be-an-
open...](http://www.intridea.com/blog/2011/4/28/you-should-be-an-open-source-
developer)

~~~
raghunayyar
Yup, I know. I just wrote with the point of view of a newbie coder and the
referenced article sums it all. :D

------
stephen_mcd
Wrote almost the same article a while back:
<http://blog.jupo.org/2011/09/12/open-source-for-you/>

~~~
raghunayyar
Nice :D

------
bord2hack
Good points, thanks for sharing. Github is changing the world

~~~
raghunayyar
thanks for the feedback man.

